
Bingle (bing + google) - 2 in 1 results - newacc
http://bingle.pwnij.com/
======
simonsarris
Neat!

I just wrote a post about why I'm still using Google. I don't want to plug, so
I'll use this website to give you the summary of why:

<http://bingle.pwnij.com/results.php?query=how+I+won+the+waer>

